# Honda HS1132 auger/blower turn independently of auger pulley



## MarkInParis (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a Honda HS1132 that ran over something that made a noise and instead of breaking the shear bolts the complete auger and blower assembly now turns independently of the auger pulley. I can not see behind the blower (blade) or in front of the auger pulley. I have been searching and researching drawings, parts and forums for some clues to the issue. I can't find anything. MY GUESS: is that there is a shaft (a 2-4" shaft) that attaches the blower to the auger pulley. There must be a bolt or pin that has broken. This is a vary difficult area to see and I would need to remove the complete auger/blower assembly and housing just to get a view. Is there anyone that has a picture, drawing or knowledge of what this looks like and what could be the problem?


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

There is another sheer pin on the fan itself, it's a long one with a 14mm head and a 10mm nut. #5 on all diagram.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes. very likely the blower shear pin. I've personally not had one of those go - usually the auger shear.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

MarkInParis said:


> I have a Honda HS1132 that ran over something that made a noise and instead of breaking the shear bolts the complete auger and blower assembly now turns independently of the auger pulley.


If the auger shear bolts didn't break, that could be a tell tale sign that auger rakes "fused" or rusted directly to the auger shaft due to lack of grease or anti-seize.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Freezn said:


> If the auger shear bolts didn't break, that could be a tell tale sign that auger rakes "fused" or rusted directly to the auger shaft due to lack of grease or anti-seize.


What Freezn says is very true

There are 2 shear bolts on the Impeller that hold it to the shaft going forward to the auger gear box. The auger is held onto the auger shaft with a coupling that has 1 bolt holding it to the auger shaft. The auger is bolted to the coupling by a 3/16" X 3/4" bolt...these are the most normal bolts that shear. 

Do a search for "HS1132 parts" you should be able to find a schematic of the HS1132


----------



## Taylorbwilcox (Jan 18, 2016)

*I have the same thing*



MarkInParis said:


> I have a Honda HS1132 that ran over something that made a noise and instead of breaking the shear bolts the complete auger and blower assembly now turns independently of the auger pulley. I can not see behind the blower (blade) or in front of the auger pulley. I have been searching and researching drawings, parts and forums for some clues to the issue. I can't find anything. MY GUESS: is that there is a shaft (a 2-4" shaft) that attaches the blower to the auger pulley. There must be a bolt or pin that has broken. This is a vary difficult area to see and I would need to remove the complete auger/blower assembly and housing just to get a view. Is there anyone that has a picture, drawing or knowledge of what this looks like and what could be the problem?


Did you ever find the solution. I have the exact same thing happening. 
Thanks


----------



## MarkInParis (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes. My problem was that I did not notice the second hole for the second shear bolt. If you don't pay close attention, your eyes may play tricks on you. The people that responded to my original post were very helpful. I did not have any "fusing" or "rusting" taking place. I was unaware of the second shear bolt farther up the shaft.


----------

